# hdmi cable



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm getting my 211 next weekend. I have an hdmi cable from dish thati is hdmi to dvi with a dvi to hdmi adapter. Am I right in thinking that this cable won't pass audio?

thanks,


Ken


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

kstevens said:


> I'm getting my 211 next weekend. I have an hdmi cable from dish thati is hdmi to dvi with a dvi to hdmi adapter. Am I right in thinking that this cable won't pass audio?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Ken


Hmmm, I think it's safe to say it will not pass audio. Does E* equipment come with an HDMI cable in the box?


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Hmmm, I think it's safe to say it will not pass audio. Does E* equipment come with an HDMI cable in the box?


This one came with an older dvr, I think it was a 721. My 612 did not come with one.

Ken


----------



## PTravel (Oct 5, 2007)

DVI does not pass audio, so your DVI to HDMI cable will not, either.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

Radio Enginerd said:


> . . . . Does E* equipment come with an HDMI cable in the box?


My 222 did not come w/ one, but the installer had them on the truck. he said it would be charged to my acct ($20 @ 6'), but I didn't see it on the bill that just came in.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I ordered one online so when they upgrade me to a 612 I have everything.


----------

